# Interesting article and videos from fstoppers



## DominoDude (Sep 12, 2014)

I might have a gene or two dedicated to sadism, but this was both educational, and fun. There are explaining videos, as well as photo and video from the project.

The Stun Gun Photoshoot - by Patrick Hall --> https://fstoppers.com/originals/stun-gun-photoshoot-portraits-peoples-faces-when-hit-stun-gun-33449


----------



## surapon (Sep 12, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> I might have a gene or two dedicated to sadism, but this was both educational, and fun. There are explaining videos, as well as photo and video from the project.
> 
> The Stun Gun Photoshoot - by Patrick Hall --> https://fstoppers.com/originals/stun-gun-photoshoot-portraits-peoples-faces-when-hit-stun-gun-33449




Thousand Thanks, Dear friend Mr. DominoDude.
That are the great Face expression in real lifes, BUT, Not for me, I might get the heart attack-----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 12, 2014)

surapon said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > I might have a gene or two dedicated to sadism, but this was both educational, and fun. There are explaining videos, as well as photo and video from the project.
> ...



Hehe You're very welcome, Mr Surapon.
I, too, tend to stay away from similar risks to the ol' ticker. Far better to be behind the camera in situations such as this. And, indeed, the facial expressions and the body language are nicely caught and prolonged in the slow motion parts.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 12, 2014)

surapon said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > I might have a gene or two dedicated to sadism, but this was both educational, and fun. There are explaining videos, as well as photo and video from the project.
> ...


I almost had the heart-attack just watching it!
I am a big fun of these two guys but that was a bit too much.

Anyway, I find the slow-mo to deliver more than the photos. The photos look somehow "fake" to me, but the videos are not at all.


----------

